# Do we need to prepare for kids!



## RezieMae (May 11, 2013)

I've been noticing my little girl Dot look a bit (okay a lot) heavier in the last few weeks. She's a super small pygmy mix that we were trying to avoid getting pregnant. I fear we have failed miserably. She's one year old, so her age isn't as much of a concern as her small stature. In thinking back I have never really noticed any signs of heat with her, her sister on the other hand I could tell for sure, and I believe after seeing signs she was bred last month. We kept Dot separated from the buck, but he would escape into the pen when her sister's heat (I assumed) was close. Anyway I am wondering if you guys could tell me, what you think, does she look preggers to you, we have not utter yet though her teats are looking different. And, should I be worried about her small size? 

Here are some pics 
The first one was from April 14 (she had just eaten some grain before this picture), the others are from yesterday...sigh


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the buck got into the girl's pen, then there is a very good chance she is pregnant. Did you write down the dates when the buck was in the pen?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen 

Is she starting an udder at all?


----------



## RezieMae (May 11, 2013)

Karen, I didn't write down dates, kicking myself now! I can say it was in March, we watched for the heat last month with Daisy, as a means of confirming her pregnancy or lack thereof. I'm just not sure with Dot at all 

Pam, I have been keeping an eye on her utter. I was out there this morning feeling her sister's compared to her's. It only seems to feel a bit more squishy than Daisy's, who I think may be bred based on her evidence last month. If Dot is bred she most likely would have been bred in March, would there be a change already? Right now I'm wishing I had paid more attention to the expectant mothers at my dad's when he was still doing goats a few years ago.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

If she's pregnant, you'll be fine! There are so many helpful minds on here that are always ready to give advice  If she is about 7-10 weeks pregnant, her udder will not be developing just yet. It should start about 1-1/2 months before she kids. She is pretty wide for how far she is in the pregnancy. You might want to cut back feed just a bit to maintain her health and the kid(s)'s health.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, her udder won't show yet, beings she was bred in March. Watch her udder around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding, that is when you may see an udder filling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she was bred in March, then she would be due the end of July/August. So you have some time to go to see udder development.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

What is the size of the buck? The smaller he is the easier it will be for her to kid.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## RezieMae (May 11, 2013)

Thank you so much! I checked on her again this afternoon when my dad was here. He reminded me not to give them too much grain right now. I'm being careful to give her much less than she had during the winter. She's mostly on hay and green stuff right now. I was wondering about her size, it seems so early for her to look so big. 

The buck was a little feller, bigger than her but still small for a pygmy. Which eases my mind a little, but I'm still worried for her to kid. I'm really hoping her size isn't an indication of her baby's size. We were giving grain more often until we noticed the swelling belly, could that have caused her to be bigger?


----------



## RezieMae (May 11, 2013)

*Here we are in August...*

She's laying out by herself, ligs seem loose to me (I'm new though), Thoughts??


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like she has a little udder there! It is kind of hard to see though. Is it full and tight/hard?


----------



## RezieMae (May 11, 2013)

It does feel somewhat different than it has been. It was squishy (like loose flesh) before, now it feels thicker (I hope that makes sense) closer to her rear, and squishy as I get closer to her belly.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

my goats that im waiting on right now to kid didnt get an utter til after their babies were born. this time around there is more utter development on both of them. good luck!


----------

